# Furries on Runescape



## pinklemonade (Sep 7, 2009)

Population - 42.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2009)

COOL STORY BRO!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2009)

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


^___^


----------



## Leostale (Sep 7, 2009)

I play runescape too!!!!!
What's your name?
i'll add you as friend


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2009)

Leostale said:


> I play runescape too!!!!!
> What's your name?
> i'll add you as friend



I'M THIS DESPERATE!!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2009)

I LIKE RUNESCAPE BECAUSE IT'S A GOOD GAME BUT IT HAS A BAD REPUTATION BECAUSE OF AWFUL GRAPHICS BAWWWWW

HEY LETS KILL SOME COWS TOGETHER WITH A STICK


----------



## Bacu (Sep 7, 2009)

I do not have an opinion on this thread.


----------



## phrisco (Sep 7, 2009)

I quit that game and only play on holiday events..


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2009)

Game is shit  unless you have a membership.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

Meh, I play. Username No_More6
Yah, it's a good basic MMO, but can't compare to anything else with a better skill style, pvp... or something in 3d...

I just don't feel like paying $15 a month for a game I won't play much.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 7, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Meh, I play. Username No_More6
> Yah, it's a good basic MMO, but can't compare to anything else with a better skill style, pvp... or something in 3d...
> 
> I just don't feel like paying $15 a month for a game I won't play much.


RS is $5 a month...not 15....


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> RS is $5 a month...not 15....


That's why I play Runescape, as apposed to World of Warcraft, City of Heroes, etc.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Game is shit unless you have a membership.


 Unless, because, whatever.
There's far better crap out there now. RSC was fun at some point, sadly.

So go play HellMOO or something.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

My friend tried to make me play it, I quit once he left


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 7, 2009)

RS used to be good, buit then came the exchange and new trading rules


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> RS used to be good, buit then came the exchange and new trading rules



Yah, I was so disappointed when they took away the ability for people to cheat in the game and had saved a bunch of stupid kids and their parents' stolen credit card numbers... granted, it's their fault anyway...


----------



## Bacu (Sep 7, 2009)

Previous statement retracted.

I only play for the quests. Most everything else isn't worthwhile. The community sucks as well.

Though, I actually enjoyed it more than WoW. :/


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Previous statement retracted.
> 
> I only play for the quests. Most everything else isn't worthwhile. The community sucks as well.
> 
> Though, I actually enjoyed it more than WoW. :/



The RuneScape community itself sucks, yah.
Most fansites, don't.  Zybez, worse then RuneScapes


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate it people start doing random shit, like folowing you arond and more people join untill theres a fucking parade behind you.

Or dancing, i was talking to afriend and when i looked back at the screen there was an entire party around my.



IT MAKES NO FUCKING SEEEEENNNNSSSSE


----------



## phrisco (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> I hate it people start doing random shit, like folowing you arond and more people join untill theres a fucking parade behind you.



When I did that it was to only piss people off. Funny as hell!


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 7, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> That's why I play Runescape, as apposed to World of Warcraft, City of Heroes, etc.


*is on a private Ragnarok Server* wut?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I LIKE RUNESCAPE BECAUSE IT'S A GOOD GAME BUT IT HAS A BAD REPUTATION BECAUSE OF AWFUL GRAPHICS BAWWWWW
> 
> HEY LETS KILL SOME COWS TOGETHER WITH A STICK



No, it has a bad reputation because its filled with 8 years old, scammers, botters, hackers & retards.. bout only 10% of the players are actually decent, & I doubt you're one of em


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> No, it has a bad reputation because its filled with 8 years old, scammers, botters, hackers & retards.. bout only 10% of the players are actually decent, & I doubt you're one of em


 Touche. I don't play runescape.


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2009)

Runescape is WoW for poor people.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 7, 2009)

Runescape is terrible and you should feel terrible for playing it.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> COOL STORY BRO!


It's sad when you post this, and it's longer than the OP.

I used to play and got bored with it. If I feel like playing a MMO, I'll play Guild Wars, as that costs nothing per month.

So what level did you guys get to before you quit? I think I was 84.


----------



## phrisco (Sep 7, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> So what level did you guys get to before you quit? I think I was 84.



I think I'm at 72. But idc as long as I still have my santa hat, I'm fine.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2009)

phrisco said:


> But idc *as long as I still have my santa hat, I'm fine.*



Put on the Santa Hat and walk around in Lumbridge, players *will* jizz themselves in awe of your presence.


----------



## phrisco (Sep 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Put on the Santa Hat and walk around in Lumbridge, players *will* jizz themselves in awe of your presence.



Hah. Yeah. Whenever I get on I sometimes get someone asking me to lend it to them, but I just ignore them. I'm pretty sure I'm dressed as Santa atm.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually wasted six years of my life playing Runescape, but it worth it, as its where I met my best friend.  RSC was the best...


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 7, 2009)

I never got past the tutorial level.
I honestly don't see the appeal.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 7, 2009)

Used to play. Found better free MMOs. Quit.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> Runescape is WoW for poor people.


And WoW is Everquest II for pussies. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 7, 2009)

and the Everquest Series is for those who dont want change


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 7, 2009)

lol oops... I dont feel terrible when I play it   Also whatever the poppulation is I'm in it too


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 7, 2009)

BTW send me a message if you want my username.  Im a 101


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 7, 2009)

I was playing since RSC as well, and played until 2007. I eventually got bored and went to play SL (plus I turned 18 around the same time). I've tried going back to play, but it just simply isn't that fun; it's more tedium, and they got rid of the 'fun' parts.


----------



## phrisco (Sep 8, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> and they got rid of the 'fun' parts.



Yeah they did. They also keep on messing with the damn interface. I liked it better back in 2005.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

They think that a small graphical update to the menu constitutes as a month long update.

That's what pisses me off.  Too many graphic updates over gameplay.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 9, 2009)

i hated that game people kept coming up and asking me for shit "hey can you just give me that awsome sword you worked your ass off to get"


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> That's why I play Runescape, as apposed to World of Warcraft, City of Heroes, etc.


 
You know there is a game called Lineage, it looks just like WoW but there is no fee so yea ^^;


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> You know there is a game called Lineage, it looks just like WoW but there is no fee so yea ^^;


It would also help if my computer had the ability to handle its own webcam, let alone advanced graphics.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> It would also help if my computer had the ability to handle its own webcam, let alone advanced graphics.


 
hmm well another free game that doesn't need a super computer is ragnarok, after looking at runescape I'd rather play ragnarok, its free and well it works better imo


----------



## phrisco (Sep 9, 2009)

furry fan said:


> i hated that game people kept coming up and asking me for shit "hey can you just give me that awsome sword you worked your ass off to get"



tell them to meet you in the wildy saying that you'll give it to them ... oh WAIT. There is no wildy anymore. 'cept on pvp worlds...which sucks btw.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 11, 2009)

I play it and the graphics don't bother me at all. I don't really notice other people following me or whatnot. I think I've been asked for my black armor or black gear before, but I told them no and they didn't bother me again.

For a MMORPG, I'm pretty asocial. :|


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I play it and the graphics don't bother me at all. I don't really notice other people following me or whatnot. I think I've been asked for my black armor or black gear before, but I told them no and they didn't bother me again.
> 
> For a MMORPG, I'm pretty asocial. :|


I know of a person that's going through the game without trading, Grand Exchange, etc.  Earning it all himself. Literally.

Graphics are actually okay now, but they can't compare to most any other MMO.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2009)

Subscription fee?

You'd have to pay _me_ to play it.


----------

